# Little male dovii



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

This guy is probly favorite fish I own at the moment. He has finally started to "come out of his shell" and act really agressive twords his tankmates. He is about 7" long and owns his current 55g home. I have a few young festae in there as dithers and also a 5"+ male salvini that he spars with constantly. Once I get my 311g up and running, he is going in it with a friend


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nice dovi man, it looks nice and healthy! its going to be so happy to hop in the 311 gallon


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sweet man, ive never seen dovii in any stores around here. but i love them...i cant wait to see him get huge


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> Once I get my 311g up and running, he is going in it with a friend eyebrow.gif


put him and a friend







in a 30 gal breeder and save the 311 gal to grow out fry!








j/k

he looks awesome lemmy


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

One of my favorites. He's gonna be a beauty.









Those are tough to come by around here to.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes...my all time favourite cichlid. Dovii's look good and have lots of personality or you may call it agression if you want. Good luck with him and keep posting pics of this great looking badboy


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a nice fish :nod:


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Gotta love doviis. Especially when they're small cause they get huge.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice one......


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

He's gonna b awesome when he grow's out, also don't see them around here.


----------

